# Nephews first **** hunt



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Took my nephew on his first **** hunt tonight needless to say I think he is hooked. Had to walk almost 500 yards to get to the tree then all the way back he knocked it out all by himself and now wants a rug.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Good man!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Rug? Like a hair piece? hat would be cool as hell.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

No just like tanned so he can lay it on top his dresser


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice. Have to love the grin on his face. Time well spent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome. I can vividly remember my first **** hunt with my grandpa back in the mid 1970's. I can assure you, the little guy will not forget that moment for his entire lifetime. Great job getting your nephew into hunting.


----------



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

now that's a happy boy! you made his day


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everybody I think I was just as happy and excited as he was I've treed and shot a ton of ***** with that dog and that is by far the best one yet he's still talking about it and asking when were going


----------

